# Your Morning Wildlife



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.maniacworld.com/twin-baby-moose-in-sprinkler.html


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Too cute! Rest assured, this link will go out in an email to good friends to view.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Neat video.

...wish the person doing it woud hold the camera still.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Just dont get in between momma and the babies cause she would likely stomp you to death.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!

We keep waiting for the Moose at Wolfwood...... We've seen the tracks in the snow across the field about 20' from the house but haven't seen the beasts, themselves. Yet.... someday... Can you imagine watching that in your own backyard?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jozway said:


> Just dont get in between momma and the babies cause she would likely stomp you to death.


Every time I see a moose, I am amazed at how big they really are. They are really monsters of the forest.

To your point...the babies sure look cute, but Momma does have a watchful eye.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just dont get in between momma and the babies cause she would likely stomp you to death.


Every time I see a moose, I am amazed at how big they really are. They are really monsters of the forest.

To your point...the babies sure look cute, but Momma does have a watchful eye.
[/quote]
and Momma appears to have some healed war wounds as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just dont get in between momma and the babies cause she would likely stomp you to death.


Every time I see a moose, I am amazed at how big they really are. They are really monsters of the forest.

To your point...the babies sure look cute, but Momma does have a watchful eye.
[/quote]
and Momma appears to have some healed war wounds as well.
[/quote]

...don't most Momma's?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a sweet video! Thanks Tawnya


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a really good video! Babies really are very cute!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just dont get in between momma and the babies cause she would likely stomp you to death.


Every time I see a moose, I am amazed at how big they really are. They are really monsters of the forest.

To your point...the babies sure look cute, but Momma does have a watchful eye.
[/quote]
and Momma appears to have some healed war wounds as well.
[/quote]

...don't most Momma's?








[/quote]


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I Old neighbor I grew up with in Spokane sent me a picture from her new Spokane home of a Bull moose in her back yard. When I grew up in Spokane there were no moose even close to Spokane but some how they have moved in the the area. My parent who now live north of Spokane now see Moose while camping and at their house that now have Deer, Elk, Turkeys, quail and Pheasant in their yard and I'm sure it is only a matter of time for the Moose to get there too. I alos saw a video of a Moose in a swimming pool in Spokane.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the smile


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice! No moose here in N. Alabama, just rabbits, racoons, and deer all over the place.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Too cool. I'll be e-mailing the link at school today. I get a big fat moose in my pool but surprisingly . . . . . he looks just like me.


----------

